# Swimming red foot



## swdavis28 (Nov 8, 2020)

To my surprise, I just found out that my red footed torti can swim. Is this good for them? Is it something that could be incorporated into his daily soak?

Thanks ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 8, 2020)

swdavis28 said:


> To my surprise, I just found out that my red footed torti can swim. Is this good for them? Is it something that could be incorporated into his daily soak?
> 
> Thanks ?



You need to upload your video to YouTube then post the YT URL here in your thread. But, a little swim is good exercise!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 8, 2020)

My redfoot swims too. I think it's good exercise for them. I don't force it on him though. My bathtub is slanted so I can keep it where he's standing on one side and swimming on the other. He seems to enjoy it.


----------



## swdavis28 (Nov 8, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to upload your video to YouTube then post the YT URL here in your thread. But, a little swim is good exercise!


Apologies, will upload to YouTube


----------



## swdavis28 (Nov 8, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My redfoot swims too. I think it's good exercise for them. I don't force it on him though. My bathtub is slanted so I can keep it where he's standing on one side and swimming on the other. He seems to enjoy it.


Wonderfull video, my bath is sloping too, will try that.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh boy...I have had swimming Sulcata tortoises, I wish I had made a video




Too funny, Mary Knobbins


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 25, 2020)

Wild redfoots are well-documented swimmers and show no hesitation to swimming small bodies of water for food, etc. There is not a lot of evidence that they 'need' to swim, but I did love letting mine choose to, like Toddrkfl1, by using a large tote tilted up a little.


----------



## Faygen (Jan 26, 2021)

I didn't realise any tortoise could swim ?


----------



## Herman_WA (Jan 26, 2021)

Can Hermanns swim?


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 26, 2021)

They are not built to swim like turtles, but they can if they need to!!! Just if they need to for some reason or a bit of exercise (not too long). My take.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 26, 2021)

My outdoors Redfoot group are very aquatic.
They swim and soak themselves in their pools.
Especially if it's hot outside.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2021)

Surprisingly, to me anyway, leopard tortoises will willingly and purposefully walk into ponds and swim around on occasion given the chance. Large Galapagos tortoises love to sleep in mud and relatively deep water.

A cautionary note. While some tortoises can swim at least some of the time, they can also drown, and frequently do. Great caution should be exercised any time a tortoise is near water deep enough to drown in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 26, 2021)

Tom said:


> Surprisingly, to me anyway, leopard tortoises will willingly and purposefully walk into ponds and swim around on occasion given the chance. Large Galapagos tortoises love to sleep in mud and relatively deep water.
> 
> A cautionary note. While some tortoises can swim at least some of the time, they can also drown, and frequently do. Great caution should be exercised any time a tortoise is near water deep enough to drown in.


I did see a Redfoot nearly drown in the one Keenan video that I watched.
It had fallen into a pond. Like they can float if they anticipate going in. But not if it is accidental.


----------



## Jan A (Jan 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did see a Redfoot nearly drown in the one Keenan video that I watched.
> It had fallen into a pond. Like they can float if they anticipate going in. But not if it is accidental.


I've had days like that! Totally fascinating that some torts swim.


----------

